# Which sub is better



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

just curious what peoples opinions are


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Sundown, end of topic. No shit, those other two are no where near the quality


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> just curious what peoples opinions are


The pioneer is very expensive and I could have sworn it was discontinued :dunno:

The hccas are good subs, but personally I would go with the sundowns. Check out sundownonly.com , the guy is a member on here.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

the pioneers are discontinued but still available at many places I,ve never heard any of the sundowns but been wanting to try some


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

better for what application?.the purpose..spl daily burp what ?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I was thinking just something that sounds good and still puts out some good decibels


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> I was thinking just something that sounds good and still puts out some good decibels


When properly installed they will all do that, but you will get the best value and customer service going with the sundowns.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

what about w7?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> what about w7?


Great sub, but like all JL it's a little expensive. If you're looking for a "SQL" sub that will take >1k rms then check out the Fi Q series, SSA Icon, etc. I have 2 Qs and they sound great and get loud.

It's not really about what sub is "better" but what sub will work the best in a particular setup.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Orion HCCA , plain and simple its a comp speaker its will run you 450 for a 12.2 but her rms is 2000 and max watts 4000, i have herd them against the jl7-kicker-x and a Memphis mojo, at a homies stereo store and you cant even con pair them, my two cents


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

CasinoDreams said:


> Orion HCCA , plain and simple its a comp speaker its will run you 450 for a 12.2 but her rms is 2000 and max watts 4000, i have herd them against the jl7-kicker-x and a Memphis mojo, at a homies stereo store and you cant even con pair them, my two cents


Here's the problem with HCCA's, they are so inefficient, they require 3000 watts to be useful, and still suck. Inductance is insane on those drivers. I am absolutely not bullshitting here, I'd put a 600 watt Sundown SA against an HCCA any day of the week, even on the same power. Yeah, put 4000 watts on an HCCA and put 4000 watts on the SA. The SA will not blow on 4000 watt burps.

Why would you have 4000 watts to do what you can do with 1200 watts on something else?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

www.ficaraudio.com lightyears ahead of all the brands/models you have listed

you are welcome


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

CasinoDreams said:


> Orion HCCA , plain and simple its a comp speaker its will run you 450 for a 12.2 but her rms is 2000 and max watts 4000, i have herd them against the jl7-kicker-x and a Memphis mojo, at a homies stereo store and you cant even con pair them, my two cents


:rofl::buttkick::roflmao:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Pitbullx said:


> www.ficaraudio.com lightyears ahead of all the brands/models you have listed
> 
> you are welcome


What about the SSA subs that were mentioned?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been running two ssd 15s for a while now


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

ibanender said:


> What about the SSA subs that were mentioned?


What do you think of the new Zcon?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

87gbody said:


> What do you think of the new Zcon?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

87gbody said:


> What do you think of the new Zcon?


im pretty sure they r oemed by fi..


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

87gbody said:


> What do you think of the new Zcon?


I asked him for a very specific reason, nothing more, nothing less. I have no experience with that driver, I just want his opinion.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey j what are you gonna be running the subs in? 

my fleetwood im putting 2 sundown audio sa-8 under rear dash between the cylinders,you get both sound quality and damn good spl out of them,only require a minimum of .8 cu ft per sub 

space being an issue with 3 pumps and 8 batts in the trunk i had to research alot for a sub that would provide that hard bass that i love to cruise with and yet be able to fit in my trunk. best bang for my buck goes to sundown audio


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ibanender said:


> What about the SSA subs that were mentioned?


what about them? They are built by Fi.....they are equivalent to the SSD's imo Id take a bl, q, or btl over one.....


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

vengence said:


> hey j what are you gonna be running the subs in?
> 
> my fleetwood im putting 2 sundown audio sa-8 under rear dash between the cylinders,you get both sound quality and damn good spl out of them,only require a minimum of .8 cu ft per sub
> 
> space being an issue with 3 pumps and 8 batts in the trunk i had to research alot for a sub that would provide that hard bass that i love to cruise with and yet be able to fit in my trunk. best bang for my buck goes to sundown audio


did you see the new v.2? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

87gbody said:


> did you see the new v.2? :biggrin:


hell yeah,thats one sexy sub if you ask me,and if reports im hearing so far are correct good lord that thing gonna beat like a pissed off king kong in any enclosure you put it in. 

from what i understand they still love a small compartment,the console gonna get about a 4.5" tube port that gonna allow it to really fuckin breathe deep and pound my truck like a war drum


----------

